# Magic Mountain Meet Up Details: 03/25/05



## riverc0il (Mar 21, 2005)

join your fellow AZ'ers this friday for some runs at one of southern vermont's finest: magic mountain.  largely known for it's challenging terrain (magic has been voted most challenging in southern vermont), magic is often overlooked for it's fine groomed cruising terrain which is top to bottom every run.  i was at the mountain this past saturday, and conditions were excellent.  don't let my pictures scare you, i only photographed the narliest of the trails. 

let's plan on meeting up on the second floor of the lodge at 9AM on friday morning.  that's where the bar is for those interested in post ski festivities  :beer: please post here if you plan on attending.

i will have at least one comp ticket on my person at the time, so if you are unsure if you want to ski or not, an offer to make free turns at an excellent mountain is now on the table.  first to respond takes it.  additionally, please post below if you have an extra comp to offer up so we can pin down if we have enough for everyone interested in attending.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 22, 2005)

Pm sent


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2005)

I'll be there! 

I'm not sure if I'll have an extra comp ticket since someone may be coming with me.  I'll post here when I find out...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm in.  I'll be there by 9am Friday.  Very psyched a new mountian for me.  Sounds like rivercOil will help give a lay of the land.  I've seen both threads, still not sure of attendance.  RivercOil,Bvibert, Teach Ski, anyone else?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2005)

Jim G. is away on business until Thursday, but he said he'd be in for Friday.  I'm pretty stoked to be going too, my first time also.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 23, 2005)

Bvibert, I sent you a pm.  Thankx alot.  Sounds like a nice group.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Bob, I saw it and replied 

This is gonna be a good trip!


----------



## Vortex (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey www.magicmtn.com  they said $20 for NJ, NY and PA residents on Friday the 25.  It was in the events section.  Looking forward to matching some faces to names.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 23, 2005)

ill be there. i wont be able to meet you at 9am-ill be skiing with the family. but look out for me. ill be wearing a black helmet, a ski coat with ski patches on it and salomon x-scream skies. call out for me(chris) or (Mr Magic)hope to meet up with some of you !!!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool, hope to see you there MrMagic!  I'm the guy third from the right in the pic below for those that haven't met me before.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 23, 2005)

Mr Magic I sent you a PM.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 23, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Cool, hope to see you there MrMagic!  I'm the guy third from the right in the pic below for those that haven't met me before.



Ah, LOOK AT THAT LINE UP!  What a crew!   :wink:


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Ah, LOOK AT THAT LINE UP!  What a crew!   :wink:


Kinda how Motley Crue got their name. As I understand it, some record exec saw them and said, "boy, what a motley-looking crew..."  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2005)

Yup, quite a bunch 

50 Years from now when AlpineZone has completely taken over the skiing world that picture will be hanging in a museum somewhere with the caption "This motley looking bunch was the first ever official AlpineZone skiing gathering".  And all the little kids will be asking their parents what motley means...  :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> 50 Years from now when AlpineZone has completely taken over the skiing world that picture will be hanging in a museum somewhere with the caption "This motley looking bunch was the first ever official AlpineZone skiing gathering".  And all the little kids will be asking their parents what motley means...  :lol:


Ha!  :lol: Actually, though, this was the first official gathering crew:





I guess we weren't any better looking last year...  :blink:


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 23, 2005)

At the moment, I'm planning on being there. I'll even try to be there at 9, though it'll mean leaving the house 6-ish...ouch.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 23, 2005)

ctenidae, you can do it man!  you won't be alone at leaving at 6am.  actually, i usually leave home at 5:15-5:30 when i ski magic on the weekends to make first lift.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 23, 2005)

I'll be leaving around 6am leaving from up north got to go get my gear.  Bad planning.  No complaints.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 24, 2005)

I missed this yesterday... Magic's web site www.magicmtn.com  $20 dollar lift tickets midweek for rest of season.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2005)

I'll be leaving by 6 at the latest also, so don't worry you're not alone.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Ha!  :lol: Actually, though, this was the first official gathering crew:
> 
> I guess we weren't any better looking last year...  :blink:



 I guess I was off by a year...  :dunce:


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 24, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I missed this yesterday... Magic's web site www.magicmtn.com  $20 dollar lift tickets midweek for rest of season.



Hey guys...riverc0il and all that is...bring a digital cam and hook us up with some pics, OK?  

 :wink:


----------



## pepperdawg (Mar 24, 2005)

Just saw this thread - I'll be at Magic tommorow also.   Wont be up till late morning though....I'll be on the lookout for some sketchy looking characters.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 24, 2005)

I just called Magic tomorrow is not a holiday so $20 dollar tickets do apply 4to6 inches of new snow at base 6to8 inches at the top. :beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm going to go ahead and go to sleep now. Work's boring, anyway.
So, is the plan still to gather at the bar around 9?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2005)

TB said:
			
		

> Hey guys...riverc0il and all that is...bring a digital cam and hook us up with some pics, OK?



I'll definately have my digital with me.  Maybe I'll even take some short movies with it.  I found out it does a decent job a few weeks ago at *Catamount*


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> I'm going to go ahead and go to sleep now. Work's boring, anyway.
> So, is the plan still to gather at the bar around 9?



Yup, 9am on the second floor of the lodge...


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 24, 2005)

Will everyone be wearing their AZ t-shirts?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Will everyone be wearing their AZ t-shirts?



Uhhh... I guess missed getting my AZ t-shirt...    :blink: 

I'll be wearing the same thing I was wearing in the pic  I posted earlier.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 24, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Will everyone be wearing their AZ t-shirts?



Didn't know we had any... :-?


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> ctenidae said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.cafeshops.com/alpinezone

You could still order from CafePress, but they're a bit pricey. I'd love to find a local provider that could act like CafePress in terms of handling all orders, shipping, etc. It would also be great to have some synthetic shirts available. The CafePress ones are cotton.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 24, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL...so I take it that your daughter wears a lot of AZ Baby gear?  
 :wink:


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> LOL...so I take it that your daughter wears a lot of AZ Baby gear?
> :wink:


Ha. No, but I should pick her up some. The only apparel I have is the long-sleeve tee.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 24, 2005)

Tough to ID people from pics in ski gear.
I'll be the gentleman with the Financial Times folded under my left arm.
If I carry it under my right arm, our cover's been blown, and you should clear out immediately.
This message will self distruct in 10 seconds.


>cue Mission Impossible music.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2005)

I don't think it'll be too hard to meet up.  If anyone is worried just bring your 2-way radio and we can meet up that way...


----------



## JimG. (Mar 24, 2005)

Well, I made it back from Las Vegas last night (just barely) and was looking forward to Friday at Magic, but it isn't going to happen for me. A family crisis (nothing tragic, nothing to do with my immediate family) will require my presence tomorrow, much to my disappointment  . 

I was looking forward to skiing Magic with you guys, and I'm a bit pissed I can't, but this family member was there for me when I was injured a few years back and I must reciprocate. 

Sorry to miss out, hope nobody changes any plans on my account.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Jim.  I was looking foward to meeting another AZer.  Hope that everything works out with the family!


----------



## JimG. (Mar 24, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that Jim.  I was looking foward to meeting another AZer.



One of these days.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 24, 2005)

Sorry Jim,  hope all is well quickly.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 24, 2005)

That's tough, Jim. Hope all works out.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm heading out see all tomorrow. No computer for the next 3 days. :beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 24, 2005)

about 6" of new snow at magic, this should be good.  see you guys there at 9am on the second floor of the lodge.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 25, 2005)

Didn't make it, guys. I know my alarm clock went off, I have a vague memory of smacking it. Next thing I knew, it was 9.30, and I was laying in bed, not skiing.
I'm a little annoyed with myself at the moment. And with my dog. Usually as soon as the alarm goes off, he get all excited about going for a walk and makes sure I get up.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 25, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Didn't make it, guys. I know my alarm clock went off, I have a vague memory of smacking it. Next thing I knew, it was 9.30, and I was laying in bed, not skiing.
> I'm a little annoyed with myself at the moment. And with my dog. Usually as soon as the alarm goes off, he get all excited about going for a walk and makes sure I get up.



If you leave now, you can still get in a lot of skiing!   :wink:


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> ctenidae said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. Go anyway. I slept in once before meeting a bunch of buddies at Mount Snow. I was a bit indecisive for an hour or so, but then decided to hop in the car and speed up to Vermont. Got there around noon and skied my ass off for an hour until I found them. I actually ended up parking right next to them. GO NOW!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 25, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Besides, it will take you about 2 hours to get up there...no traffic...you're missing a great day!  Wish I could be out there... :wink:


----------



## teachski (Mar 25, 2005)

Woke up with a migrane at 5 am.  It's a litle better now, but not great.  If Magic were closer, I would go but it's too far to leave now.  Maybe, I'll make it tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2005)

Well...? How'd it go?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 27, 2005)

Did this trip Happen?


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 27, 2005)

yes it happened as planned.  four AZ'ers were on hand.  trip report and pictures forthcoming.  i've been to busy skiing this weekend to be buggered by posting


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 27, 2005)

Report and Pictures now up.


----------

